

Show HN:Prayer Intentions - My First iPhone App - mdoerneman
http://mdoerneman.posterous.com/pages/prayer-intentions

======
mdoerneman
It took me 4 months working on and off, mornings and weekends to finally get
my first app in the iTunes store. I was hesitant to learn objective C so I
started out trying to build it with html/javascript/phonegap using tiggzi.com.
After getting rejected twice for the app not being up to Apple's standards, I
bit the bullet and dove into objective c. I watched a few Stanford classes in
iTunes but mostly I did a lot of searching on StackOverflow.

